# Anyone have exercise intolerance?



## NeedSomeHelp123 (Mar 25, 2012)

Anyone have exercise intolerance? I have upped my medicine so much that it even made me hyper, and NOTHING helps my exercise intolerance.

What gives? Anyone else with a similar issue?

Thanks. :hugs:


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome! Can you please describe exactly what you mean by "exercise intolerance"?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I had it for awhile when I was hypo, anemic, and had a Vitamin D deficiency. I take daily supplements for those, and it has gotten much better. What type of lab work have you had done?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Octavia said:


> Welcome! Can you please describe exactly what you mean by "exercise intolerance"?


LOL - I had to Google it myself.

I feel like I have it most times I exercise - other than walking. I thought that's how everybody felt when exercising.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exercise_intolerance


----------



## dovetail (May 9, 2013)

Hi, I'm new here. I was diagnosed last Aug. with hashi's after years of feeling awful and feeling like I was crazy.

I have the same thing. I think I'm feeling better and then I go to dance class (my favorite exercise) and I'm exhausted! I used to dance 2 or 3 times a week for 2 hours at a time and now it takes me 2 or 3 days to get over the dance class. I live on a farm so there's lots of exercise around here and I find that I have to pace myself, it's very frustrating!

I'm going for bloodwork tomorrow but my last TSH was.62 so my endo thinks I should be feeling great!


----------



## abymom99 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yep, I used to be extremely active, always working around my house, gardening, etc. Now I not only have a hard time getting any energy to start something, but I often have to stop and sit down to rest if I do much at all. I get winded pretty easily. I hate it because as much as I have always hated exercise, I hate being a bump on the log even more!


----------



## debster (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh, wow. I didn't know this was a thing, and I also assumed that this was how everyone felt after exercise.

I used to love my elliptical and was doing a resistance level of 6 for a half hour, sometimes 40 minutes... and now I'm doing a 4 for 20 and that really takes the energy right out of me. Now I have a name for it. I'm going to write it down in my "food, sleep, feelings" journal. I can't wait for the day where I can bring it extra hard on my workouts again.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

dovetail said:


> Hi, I'm new here. I was diagnosed last Aug. with hashi's after years of feeling awful and feeling like I was crazy.
> 
> I have the same thing. I think I'm feeling better and then I go to dance class (my favorite exercise) and I'm exhausted! I used to dance 2 or 3 times a week for 2 hours at a time and now it takes me 2 or 3 days to get over the dance class. I live on a farm so there's lots of exercise around here and I find that I have to pace myself, it's very frustrating!
> 
> I'm going for bloodwork tomorrow but my last TSH was.62 so my endo thinks I should be feeling great!


Please get your doc to run your Free T3.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3


----------



## dovetail (May 9, 2013)

Thanks Andros,
I had it done in Feb. T3 4.5- 2.6-5.7, T4 22 - 12-22, Tsh 0.62 - 0.35-5.00, and I still felt tired all the time. My last blood work they didn't do my T3 (cause I didn't insist and my dr doesn't think it matters) was in May my Tsh 1.08 -0.35-5.00 and T4 19 - 12-22. I think I feel better now with my numbers higher although I'm still not myself. I'm wondering if I have blood sugar issues.


----------



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

Am had a TT for weeks ago. I am finally able to get to 1 pm without getting extremely tired
I exercised for the 1st time today since my surgery. ( treadmill for 30 minutes) 
I feel okay. I'm on 125 synthoid for now. 
I panic because I don't know what to expect in my future.


----------



## angel711baby66 (May 7, 2013)

I had a TT in April. I was back to working out 2 days later. I was very tired at first and couldnt do as much. Today Im back to working out 6 days a week for about 70 mins or so. However, part way through I get very tired but I keep pushing it. I tend to notice that I do much better with fast hard cardio vs. taking a slow walk!!! I know it sounds crazy but if I go for a long walk, Im so tired afterwards! So I really cant explain that but thats where I'm at for now. I'm on 137 of synthroid and I suspect that it will need to be increased again when I go back in October.


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

NeedSomeHelp123 said:


> Anyone have exercise intolerance? I have upped my medicine so much that it even made me hyper, and NOTHING helps my exercise intolerance.
> 
> What gives? Anyone else with a similar issue?
> 
> Thanks. :hugs:


YES! I used to love spin class but now its just too much for my body. I am DEAD after and sometimes my whole body aches. I do better with just walking now. gonna try yoga too. Maybe get you adrenals tested? Thats what I am doing next. http://www.stopthethyroidmadness.com/adrenal-info/


----------



## Snowflake (Jul 12, 2014)

I had to look this up too. Wikipedia says, under Treatment, that there are exercises you can do! I thought that was hilarious!

I have never been the excerise type, but now I have difficulty even just standing for long periods. I'm always looking for a chair.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

When I mow the lawn it is harder than it used to be before thyroid issues but I can still get it done.

It is the way I feel the next day .

I feel as if I was beaten in my sleep with a baseball bat.

My whole body is extremely sore.

It is so hard to even move.

I used to work every day 1000 times harder than simply mowing the lawn and never felt this way.

It takes a week to recover also.

Then it is time to mow the lawn again.


----------



## Laura710 (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes I have exercise intolerance as well. I had read some articles about marathon runners with hypothyroidism and it is common even when on medication and labs within normals. The summary was that normal people can secrete more thyroid hormones if needed after intense physical exercise but not those on a fixed dose of thyroid medication. It takes more recovery for those of us with hypothyroidism.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Exercise intolerance and muscle weakness after exercise are also common symptoms in adrenal fatigue, too. I was just recently diagnosed with adrenal insufficiency, so I'm learning more about that.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Laura710 said:


> Yes I have exercise intolerance as well. I had read some articles about marathon runners with hypothyroidism and it is common even when on medication and labs within normals. The summary was that normal people can secrete more thyroid hormones if needed after intense physical exercise but not those on a fixed dose of thyroid medication. It takes more recovery for those of us with hypothyroidism.


Uh. I'm not sure I buy this (said respectfully). If you have enough free t4, your body should be able to convert as needed.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Laura710 said:


> Yes I have exercise intolerance as well. I had read some articles about marathon runners with hypothyroidism and it is common even when on medication and labs within normals. The summary was that normal people can secrete more thyroid hormones if needed after intense physical exercise but not those on a fixed dose of thyroid medication. It takes more recovery for those of us with hypothyroidism.


Sure sounds logical to me.

And I think more than just exercise intolerance is involved in this theory.

I think when your thyroid is functioning normally, levels are constantly changing with everything and anything you do.

For instants, You eat something you do not usually eat , your thyroid reacts and levels change.

You go to a place with a higher altitude , your thyroid reacts and levels change. I think even when you become highly emotional your levels change.

People taking thyroid replacement only have one steady level and any drastic changes to your normal daily routine, your thyroid levels do not change and you become symptomatic.

I think the thyroid gland is more complex than medical science understands as of yet and truly needs to be taken much more seriously.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

creepingdeath said:


> I think the thyroid gland is more complex than medical science understands as of yet and truly needs to be taken much more seriously.


I think this summarizes the vast majority of questions and answers that have been asked and provided on this site!


----------



## AnnaBell (Nov 2, 2016)

It's a little late but I just found this. I struggle with this a lot because I love being active. Is there anything one can do to fix/manage this? My ACTH and morning cortisol levels are normal.


----------



## Sabrina (Aug 30, 2016)

AnnaBell said:


> It's a little late but I just found this. I struggle with this a lot because I love being active. Is there anything one can do to fix/manage this? My ACTH and morning cortisol levels are normal.


AnnaBell,

I had my total thyroidectomy in August 2016. For January 1 I started my New Year resolutions to eat better (not really low calorie, just better nutrition) and light cardio with some resistance training. I have a whole lifetime of experience of exercise and my body within two weeks reacted in a way it never has before. My muscles were not sore, I got headaches, stomachaches, spotted for over a week, I started getting panic attacks again like I did before surgery (when I was hypo).

I am currently in the process of figuring it out. I believe the presence of a thyroid (whether it is fully functional or not), adapts to changes like differences in activity and calories.

At current, my hypothesis is that my T3 is low and needs supplementation with T3 (not more T4, as my current dose has me exactly in the right range and I am not that far off from the level that made me hyper). I am working with a doctor to rule out some other things; before I can get T3 she is worried about getting my heart rate and blood pressure down (which ironically, from reading I've been doing can both be elevated by low thyroid hormone). Anyway, I stopped exercising and the heart rate and BP are coming down.

I had to quit caffeine, which I hope is temporary.

I had my Ferritin tested, it is 13 with a range of 10-291. I believe ferritin is related to the thyroid hormone, I have seen reports of supplemental T3 raising ferritin but am still researching.

I am in the process of getting noradrenaline tested, which I would expect to be elevated if my body is stressed from inadequate thyroid hormone.

I am also going to get cortisol tested, which is needed to help metabolize thyroid hormone.

Selenium also helps with T4 to T3 conversion.

All of this information is very hard to find, especially that results of studies I've found don't seem to include people who have lost their thyroid altogether. But every piece of information I have, including my own labs, makes me believe I am not converting really well on my own (or am low on T3 for another reason) and I require additional T3. What I might feel like if I were able to start taking it, I don't know, but I hope ruling out all of this adrenal stuff allows me that opportunity.

I have a whole binder full of articles and other stuff printed out with information on this specifically. When I have the opportunity, I am glad to start posting some of the links in case it might help.


----------



## AnnaBell (Nov 2, 2016)

Thank you, Sabrina! I would love to see some of the information you have. I have recently had an increase in Cytomel to 15 mcg a day and it's making a pretty big difference. It's taken a couple weeks to notice the effects but I just generally feel better. I went running and ice skating two days ago and haven't had to take a nap or anything yet! Hopefully this will last  so I guess yes, my experience suggests that T3 supplementation is really important. My last labs for FT3 were 2.8 and had the same range as yours. I felt awful and couldn't muster up the energy to wash dishes, much less work out. It's pretty amazing what this simple adjustment is doing so far...


----------



## Sabrina (Aug 30, 2016)

AnnaBell said:


> Thank you, Sabrina! I would love to see some of the information you have. I have recently had an increase in Cytomel to 15 mcg a day and it's making a pretty big difference. It's taken a couple weeks to notice the effects but I just generally feel better. I went running and ice skating two days ago and haven't had to take a nap or anything yet! Hopefully this will last  so I guess yes, my experience suggests that T3 supplementation is really important. My last labs for FT3 were 2.8 and had the same range as yours. I felt awful and couldn't muster up the energy to wash dishes, much less work out. It's pretty amazing what this simple adjustment is doing so far...


I will put some of my findings together and post them!  May I ask what your experience was when starting Cytomel? I think you said your cortisol and noradrenaline were normal, right? I am still working on getting those labs done, it's been a process.

Some of the stuff I found was here: http://www.tiredthyroid.com/especially about the role of T3 as well as things needed to metabolize thyroid hormone.


----------



## AnnaBell (Nov 2, 2016)

Well, I have gradually increased from 5 mcg to 15 mcg over the past 7 months and to be honest, I just started noticing a difference about two weeks after starting 15 mcg. I don't think I've had any side effects so far...

My serum cortisol taken around 11 AM was normal, however I've heard this test can be a bit unreliable for minor cortisol disturbances since it tests the total cortisol and not necessarily the active cortisol level. Not sure if noradrenaline is normal - haven't gotten that checked. My ACTH was normal, however.

I love the Tired Thyroid site! Other good ones are stopthethyroidmadness.com and hypothyroidmom.com.


----------

